# Don't reply



## Arctic Kyle (Jan 20, 2009)

How much could you pay for anything in an instant?


----------



## MygL (Jan 20, 2009)

100k lower i spent all in turnips


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Jan 20, 2009)

I hate it when people time travel and hack to get bells and items and they rip people off...


----------



## xaviar (Jan 20, 2009)

just because you have 1m+ does not mean you hack


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 20, 2009)

hacking does not go by how much cash you have...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 20, 2009)

I have 2 mil from turnips, not hax. -.-

*doesn't vote in poll*


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Jan 20, 2009)

1m and up is a VERY large amount of bells.....if you have that many bells and don't hack or time travel, then all I have to say is....WOW


----------



## xaviar (Jan 20, 2009)

not if you have a big orchard


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2009)

Or maybe SELL TURNIPS?!


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Jan 20, 2009)

I know, and I understand that, but that would mean that you wouldn't really spend any money.... most time travelers time travel so that they can harvest their orchards faster, which is cheating


----------



## xaviar (Jan 20, 2009)

it's not cheating it's their game and 3 days is not a long period of time anyways..


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 20, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> I know, and I understand that, but that would mean that you wouldn't really spend any money.... most time travelers time travel so that they can harvest their orchards faster, which is cheating


Do you know how tedious that is?
I did that in WW... it's too much work. :|
Turnips are far easier to make money with.
And TTing is kinda built into the game as an option... how is it cheating? I assume only in your opinion that it is, remember to place an imo where needed. :/


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, but time traveling and hacking aren't fun. They spoil the game. I could have almost every item in the game in one day if I time traveled and hacked


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't get hacking on this forum. 

- Nic


----------



## muppetman (Jan 20, 2009)

my orchard rakes in 300k per growth, that 1mill i fornight....i dont hack/TT


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 20, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> I hate it when people time travel and hack to get bells and items and they rip people off...


Some hackers code for bells and give them to people that need them...

I don't really play this game anymore so I can't decide.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 21, 2009)

I could easily give someone 1mil if I wanted to. I don't really do turnips but having around 250k from your orchard every 3 days is nice, aswell as having a lot of luck with fishing xD


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have an orchard (not very big) and i don't TT........i used to TT but not anymore


----------



## Krazy Karl (Jan 21, 2009)

100K and less, I mainly fish, pick fruits or sell stuff


----------



## Mickey (Jan 21, 2009)

I get all my money from Turnips and saying you hack just because you know the secrets of the game and have tons of money is dumb so you need to get a brain check.

There are more than handful of people here who have millions and millions of Bells just from Turnips and what they have in their town.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 21, 2009)

500k, I has alot of fruit.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Jan 21, 2009)

1,000,000.  No, I am not a hacker, I'm just kind.


----------



## KHero (Jan 21, 2009)

What happened to people with 101k to 499k? This doesn't mean you hack. Getting lots of Bells isn't as hard as you think...


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Jan 21, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> I get all my money from Turnips and saying you hack just because you know the secrets of the game and have tons of money is dumb so you need to get a brain check.
> 
> There are more than handful of people here who have millions and millions of Bells just from Turnips and what they have in their town.


Wow trying pretty hard to prove a point.... I also hate when people act big and bad on websites


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 21, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> 1m and up is a VERY large amount of bells.....if you have that many bells and don't hack or time travel, then all I have to say is....WOW


I guess I should tell you i don't have 17mill none hacked D==== 

how I got it
ALOTA TURNIPS!
selling rare item ^_^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 21, 2009)

I also hate when people act big and bad on websites

bad? Hes not trying to ack bad. He telling it how it is.


----------



## Joe (Jan 21, 2009)

My friend always asks me for money, So I gave him 1.5mil today, And I said not to ask for anymore money. xD
I get all my money, From turnips


----------



## Mickey (Jan 21, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you failed at trying to disprove my point.

I only said what said because there are people here who don't want to waste their time trying to defend their role in the economy.

I don't like trying to act big or bad because in the real world, I'm nothing like that. I like to defend people though and defend their roles in communities.


----------



## Dark (Jan 21, 2009)

1 Mill And Up.
But I Don't Hack
I Have Exactly Around 1 Mill


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 22, 2009)

1.7M from turnips. no hacking thx.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 22, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> I don't like trying to act big or bad because in the real world, I'm nothing like that. I like to defend people though and defend their roles in communities.


Good point, and I think a lot of people here should follow that.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 22, 2009)

500k and lower
I have a medium orchard and fish like crazy


----------



## scrunch (Jan 23, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> 1m and up is a VERY large amount of bells.....if you have that many bells and don't hack or time travel, then all I have to say is....WOW


there is a thing called high turnip prices... :O


----------



## melly (Jan 23, 2009)

I have spent 1.5 mil on an item but I do not hack
I make 400k every 3 days from my orchad plus I am a save-a-holic
not to mention turnips


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jan 23, 2009)

I would like to point out this poll does not specify which version is being talked about.

Since AC has been around since 2002 and AC:WW has been around since 2005 having over a million bells on either of these does not require hacking.


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Jan 23, 2009)

it is AC:CF


----------



## djman900 (Jan 23, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> 1m and up is a VERY large amount of bells.....if you have that many bells and don't hack or time travel, then all I have to say is....WOW


wow ur the dumbest person ive met


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 23, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> I know, and I understand that, but that would mean that you wouldn't really spend any money.... most time travelers time travel so that they can harvest their orchards faster, which is cheating


If it was cheating they wouldn't put it in the game.


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Jan 23, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, I like you


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2009)

I have 100k and lower, I use wifi though.


----------



## RiiRii (Jan 23, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT BE RUDE! I have a chain saw and I will not hesitate to use it ON YOU! >


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jan 24, 2009)

Arctic Kyle said:
			
		

> it is AC:CF


if it is for AC:CF then shouldnt it have been posted in on the AC:CF forum?  just wondering.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thrid one


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Jan 26, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks....but a little violent lol


----------



## airhead (Jan 26, 2009)

I TT and i enjoy it but in don't hack


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 26, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Arctic Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The clock thing was made not for TT [but if you do who cares] It was made for daylight savings.


----------

